# Yellow water



## tydog555 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey everyone looking for a little advise I added some manzanita to my tank and the water is turning a little yellow I added some carbon to the filter and the fish seem fine, any advise? is the water dangerous? Is this a common thing? I saw a tank at Rogers that did the same thing but I put in a lot more wood. thanks to all that reply


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its common and wont harm the fish its called tannins, you can use carbon to remove it or you can get some purigen and use that, it works even better than carbon and its reusable


----------



## tydog555 (Nov 2, 2010)

What's purigen?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Purigen is a polymer synthesized for specifically absorbing nitrate, ammonia, nitrite and other harmful stuff in the water. New manzanita wood will make your water brown like the above said tannin and lignin, pH of water might slightly drop also. U can get Purigen at JL Aquatics for cheaper.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

imo. the yellow water is good if you have amazaon and southeast type fish as it simulates the water as in nature. but if you want to rid the yellow water, SEACHEM PURIGEN is what you should.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

the tannins are good for most softwater fish with regular water changes the colour will eventually go away


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

adding the manzanita driftwood made your yellow. As Mferko stated its called tannin and it is not harmful to fish. I also had tannin before when I added my driftwood in my tank. And no dead fish result


----------

